# 20 yard pin hits low at 10



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you sure you are shooting exactly from 10 yards? 

The reason I ask is, on my AA program on my CopperJohn sight, I shoot 20 yards at: 31.4 and I shoot 10 yards at: 29.9 but then when I shoot 9 yards, my sight is set at: 30.4!! 

If you have stepped it off and you are a yard off, this would cause the problem you are having! I will have to think about this some more!!


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Are you sure you are shooting exactly from 10 yards?
> 
> The reason I ask is, on my AA program on my CopperJohn sight, I shoot 20 yards at: 31.4 and I shoot 10 yards at: 29.9 but then when I shoot 9 yards, my sight is set at: 30.4!!
> 
> If you have stepped it off and you are a yard off, this would cause the problem you are having! I will have to think about this some more!!



confirmed by range finder..

only thing I can think of is maybe the arrow is still climbing at 10 yards..


----------



## petev (Jun 7, 2008)

Six inches seems like a bit much. How high is your site above your arrow rest?

At close distances the arrow trajectory starts below the site line and rises to intersect it at the target distance. At further distances, the arrow trajectory crosses above the site line and then back down to it at the target distance.

At 20 yds or less your arrow trajectory may not cross your site line with the speed of your bow (I'm too lazy to do the math). At 10 yds, your arrow trajectory is most likely still below your 20 yd site line. However, I can't see how it could be 6" below, unless your sight is really high above your arrow rest.

~petev


----------



## mxclutch (Mar 12, 2008)

I would say that your noc point is high. This causes you arrow to leave the bow in a downward trajectory. This will cause you to hit low at closer ranges because your arrow is actually climbing when it hits the target. I guess this causes the arrow to flex up when it leaves the bow. Try noving our noc point down a little.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I know I'm in the minority here, but I won't go afield without a 10 yard mark. I get a lot of shots at turkey at 8 or 10 yards. With a deer 10 or 20 yards is not a big deal, but with a turkey it's a hit or a kill. A hit on a turkey is nothing more than heartbreak. I just can't see any reason not to have a 10 yard setting.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

what does it do at 30? Has it been put through paper? Anchor point higher on the face when you shoot at 10? :darkbeer:


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

TOOL said:


> what does it do at 30? Has it been put through paper? Anchor point higher on the face when you shoot at 10? :darkbeer:




Im shooting a Pro Diamond Extreme, anchor point is jaw bone between first 2 knuckles, string touching the tip of my nose.

I got irritated with my quick tune 2000 and put my Octain Hostage pro back on.

now im 2 inches low at 10, dead on at 20, 2 inches low at 30, about about 6 low at 40..

Now that I think about it, I guess I could just sight in my first pin at 30 and I could pretty reliably shoot from 10 to 40 on a single pin. 

at any rate, I think it was an issue with my rest, I readjusted it when I put on my new sight and didn't paper tune afterward.. there in probably lied the problem.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my 10 and 20 shoot the exact same. not even a inch off. i use a 20 yd pin for both with out any prob.

i honestly have no clue why u would hit low.


----------



## Wingnutt (Jul 20, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> my 10 and 20 shoot the exact same. not even a inch off. i use a 20 yd pin for both with out any prob.
> 
> i honestly have no clue why u would hit low.


all I can figure is..

at 10 its 2 inches low because its still rising, at 30 its 2 low because its started to drop.. at 20 its right on..

thats My guess


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

might be at 10 yards your so close that your not bending at the waist, and your droping your bow arm, keep everything the same head, shoulders, bow arm up and level with the release elbow, Bend at the waist, get back to me see if that helps. I got a question too? what kind of rest are you using? maybe also you need more tension.


----------



## WACK&STACK (Mar 28, 2007)

Its the arrow rising point. The set up you have is still rising out to 15 or 20yds.

When I shoot from a tree stand at a target 5 to 10 yards out, I use my 30yd pin and hit dead on.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

Your result is typical for most who use I high placement for the peep sight. The geometric alignment of your peep to sight and the arrow's flight path will not align at the closest distances (and seems to be reversed - like using a 40 yard pin to shoot 8 yards for example). The higher your peep or anchor point the more likely this becomes.

Good luck.







Wingnutt said:


> Im dead on at 20 yards, but when I shoot at 10 I hit about 6 inches low..
> 
> this seems rather counter intuitive.. what is going on here?
> 
> ...


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

It's pefectly normal... also called an archer's paradox. As noted before ...at close distances the arrow has not reached it's highest point yet. I shoot the 20' birdies at 22 yds and the 11 yd hunter at 15 yds on my sight.


----------



## ~Austin~ (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't feel bad..... that one screwed with my head for a while too.


----------

